
Why American Students Are Flocking to Germany – And Staying - mentos
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/why-american-students-are-flocking-germany-staying-n515961
======
alexandrerond
And wait until they learn of the universal medical care, the parental leave,
the unemployment benefits which are the rule, not in Germany, but in the
European Union.

Compared to the US, Europe is a social paradise. Of course, in reality it's
far from perfect and there are forces dismantling or wanting to dismantle this
system in about every European country. These days Syrian refugees are the
perfect scapegoats.

~~~
hwstar
That coupled with American tax reporting requirements and FATCA, are designed
to discourage Americans from living abroad and learning that the rest of the
world's advanced democracies treat their citizens better.

